# Roman Harvest



## jeweler53 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am working with my CCC team on a pen to enter. I have a front section to fit a Roman Harvest. I (erroneously apparently) assumed it would fit the Statesman/Gentleman line. I think there is a US dealer who carries these, but cannot remember who. Help?


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 19, 2012)

Classic Nib


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Roy is the one that is selling them in the US.

CLASSIC NIB - TIMBERBITS FOUNTAIN AND ROLLER BALL

AK


----------

